# Why is Return of the Wolf Man so expensive?



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

*n/a*

deleted post


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Length of time out of print doesn't always dictate the price of a book; the principle of supply and demand definitely does. If this is seen as a desirable item and the supply is somewhat limited, then sellers will ask - and get - more for it.

A quick search got best prices in the neighborhood of mid-$50 or so.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Back in 2009, copies were going for around $25. It also appears the reason you got the two sequels you mention so cheaply is because fans of the first book thought they stunk

Check out an old forum discussion here:

http://www.universalmonsterarmy.com/forum/index.php?topic=5707.0


----------



## DTRobers (Sep 2, 2016)

I alluded to the pleasures of this book in another thread and am happy to see others so appreciative. I read somewhere that Mr. Rovin was unable to continue this series because Universal decided to go in a different direction with it's classic monsters ala the Brendan Frasier Mummy franchise and VAN HELSING. I assume that the demographics of their target film audience and licensing arrangements somehow coalesced to preclude Jeff Rovin's further participation.

And I agree that THE DEVILS BROOD was a waste of trees.


----------

